# Moving back - now what to do?



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

So... all good things must come to an end. I'm retiring in June, and will be moving back up to the Bay State to be back among my people. While I have enjoyed my sojourn in the Deep South, I'm ready for home.

I've got a few toys that I'm trying to decide what to do with - sell here in MS or bring up there to sell. Thoughts welcome.

I'm pretty sure the two automatic-opening Benchmades need to stay here - are they still a felony in MA?

My 5.56 AR-15 custom build with all the bells and whistles - if I move it up there, can I sell it? 

When's the next meet and greet? Someody owes me a beer!


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

You may be able to sell the first two to a dealer or fully licensed collector? 

The 5.56 *should* be good, if you sell to LEO or a dealer/collector. Of course all deals through an FFL and unless you have an LTC here they can’t be brought into the great Comm by your person. 

Out of curiosity, what’s your 5.56 got?


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Aimpoint Patrol optic, Streamlight/laser combo, Bolt-assist release lever, extended mag button, backup flip sights, etc. All the kewl stuff. 

So no more grace period on moving into MA?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

You’re going to make the Guinness Book for being the only person to retire and move north. 
Good luck!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

LGriffin said:


> You're going to make the Guinness Book for being the only person to retire and move north.
> Good luck!


Yep! 
PBC FL COP. Doesn't count - he didn't technically "retire" !


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Count me in with USM in the Guinness Book. A couple of more years here in LA and I'll be moving "back home" as well. Home is home after all.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Regards your Long gun.......Keep it, PM Me if you choose to
Or Call Ron Glidden and FUCK SSPO!!!!!!!!!


----------

